# Urban Rivers



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fished a local river here tonight. It was a blast, made me really grateful to live here and get to enjoy nature in the middle of urban sprawl. I was by myself and only had a camera phone but snapped a few pics of the larger fish. Probably caught 20 on luckys and plastics. Feisty browns that hit on almost every good toss.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful! I want to move to that neighborhood :wink: Oh well, at least it's accessible without the high home prices. Glad to see you got into them. That's a real trick to take pics by yourself in the river. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Life is good.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like a great outing. Congrats and good job on the solo pics!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like some consistent quality. Nice work.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Like LOAH said, All those fish seemed pretty decent with consistent quality, and in the middle of an urban area. Seems like a kick a$$ deal to me.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

If no one else is going to ask I will. What river were you fishing?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. This was the Spanish Fork right there in town and a little further up towards the canyon. I broke off one fish -#&#*!- -#&#*!- that looked really nice. Thats what I get for throwing luckys on four pound line. Oh well,,, it was totally worth it!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that you don't fish enough. For the normal person five times a week is too much, but for you... it's just not enough. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What can I say... I gots a patient wife. :mrgreen: And dude, i'm down to like twice a week. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bichin!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

That there's Spanish Fork? Ya ever see Gary Coleman down there?  :wink: _(O)_ :|


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Jed said:


> Ya ever see Gary Coleman down there?  :wink: _(O)_ :|


that's Payson :lol:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> What can I say... I gots a patient wife. :mrgreen: And dude, i'm down to like twice a week. 8)


it's not that she is patient .... it's more like she has a little bank and every time you go fishing she deposits a favor into that bank.. her account is getting large you better be prepared to cash in those favors  Trust me on this one.. my fishing trips have cost me new shoes, clothes, days at the spa,trips :roll: ...I could go on.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...Purses, boots, other trendy crap, etc.

Right there with ya.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ...Purses, boots, other trendy crap, etc.
> 
> Right there with ya.


  I just tell her she is actually more expensive than my trips... but that just loses me a trip so I don't even go there :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You guys are funny. Its still fishing well! Took a newb last night, he brought a 7 foot extra heavy cat fish rod. :lol: I told him to go to sportsmans and buy a 65 Ghost minnow and some 6 pound line. First time fishing a river... second cast. 19 inch Brown!!
















He is one big dude so the fish doesnt look as big as it is but we taped it. He was so excited!!! His first Brown trout ever. I told him not to expect that as the norm. lol He went on to catch quite a few though. I was just mad I had left my camera in the car!! :evil: The cell phone did ok though. Here are a few more pics from the night.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

NICE! Too bad I was at home preparing lectures for Fall. I can't believe you caught all those fish on Lucky Crafts! :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are very healthy looking browns. All browns I've had from there are good and thick.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Those browns are sweet dude. Way to go  Does anybody know if there are any browns down in Southern Utah. I had heard that Baker has a few biggins but few and far between.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

scientificangler said:


> NICE! Too bad I was at home preparing lectures for Fall. I can't believe you caught all those fish on Lucky Crafts!


Luckycraft lures are so overpriced! I can catch plenty of fish without them!

What is completely ridiculous is that shimano crucial. What a waste of cash.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> scientificangler said:
> 
> 
> > NICE! Too bad I was at home preparing lectures for Fall. I can't believe you caught all those fish on Lucky Crafts!
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Until I see pictures of Pez Gallo fish on this thread I am a believer in Lucky Craft. :roll:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, I was waiting to see the update. That stretch is pretty underutilized and there's some good'uns in there. Lots of sculpin too which helps encourage them to eat the Lucky's


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> scientificangler said:
> 
> 
> > NICE! Too bad I was at home preparing lectures for Fall. I can't believe you caught all those fish on Lucky Crafts!
> ...


 :lol: I've tossed that crucial it is ridiculously sweet


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are some seriously nice *Fat* fish. Good work again!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> scientificangler said:
> 
> 
> > NICE! Too bad I was at home preparing lectures for Fall. I can't believe you caught all those fish on Lucky Crafts!
> ...


Oh plz... like you know anything about fishing :roll:

Pez Gallo:
[attachment=0:1p8v5soj]Rooster.jpg[/attachment:1p8v5soj]


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

That pic is hilarious Keola (sp?). It should be my avatar!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha RP, always good for a jab. Nice guys.


----------

